# High mileag CC owners...reliability?



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

*High mileage CC owners...reliability?*

My Rabbit is due for replacement in the next year. So far it has 122k and had been extremely reliable since we purchased new in 2007...not even one single check engine light. I am thinking about picking up a 1-2 year old used CC with manual transmission when the time comes to sell the Rabbit. Would likely be a 2013-2014 around this time next year. 

Curious to see just how reliable the CC has been for those if you who have piled on the miles. Any regrets? Given the chance is there another VAG product you would have purchased instead now that you have had time in the CC?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I shouda bought an Audi A4....but that would not be more reliable than a CC...just a more satisfying car to drive / own.

My 2010 CC 2.0T MT6, 51000 miles, has not had any real issues, other than :
1) Chassis creaks, ticks, and interior rattles
2) New battery
3) Cracked trunk-lid trim
4) Front control arm bushing creak in cold weather
5) Lots of tread-noise from the factory Conti tires
6) Occasional Timing chain tensioner rattle at start-up
7) very-very slow coolant leak (probably the water-pump)
8) In-Tank fuel pump is getting a little louder in cold weather


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

2009 sport with 75k and overall a great car with few problems. Added an RNS510 and tehn the badge backup camera myself around 30k. Great car.
Intake replaced twice for flap issues. Once at 25k and another at 70k. Second time they replaced two injectors.
That is essentially the only failure I have ever had with the car.

Did my own decarbon job at 70k.

Other than that this car has been...Gas it and change the oil. All the guff about tires to me is nonsense as I see tires as an expendable like brakes. But that is just my view.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

2011 R-Line DSG approaching 49k

1) Replaced battery
2) Cracked upper trunk lid as well 
3) Whatever re-call there has been in the past 3 years.

Other than that, I just change the oil. After 3 years as a daily driver, I still have a blast driving it.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

2009 VR6. Approaching 165k miles. Original front brakes. Replaced rear brakes and rotors. New wiper blades. Oil and filter every 10k. Changed out the transmission fluid once. Change the plugs every 50k miles. On the third set of tires. Small crack in the trunk lid upper trim. Overall a rock solid car. Spent 10 times as much on my A4 (But that one is my play toy)


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Just hit 70K on my 2010 CC Sport.

This car has been bullet proof. Sometimes I pinch myself to make sure I really have that many miles and have not had a single issue with it.
I follow the VW scheduled servicing intervals and recommendations. 
I had to replace the battery after 3 years which nowadays seems to be about average for battery life.
Car has been great, looking to keep mine for a year or so longer may wait until the next model redesign for the CC or I might get tempted by the new MkVII GTI coming out next Spring..


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kaysid said:


> Just hit 70K on my 2010 CC Sport.
> 
> This car has been bullet proof. Sometimes I pinch myself to make sure I really have that many miles and have not had a single issue with it.
> I follow the VW scheduled servicing intervals and recommendations.
> ...


Are you tuned or stock? My 2010 CC is good too (knock on wood). I know intake manifolds go bad on 09 and 10 models so i am wondering if that is coming my way :sly:


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> Are you tuned or stock? My 2010 CC is good too (knock on wood). I know intake manifolds go bad on 09 and 10 models so i am wondering if that is coming my way :sly:


Mine is stock from an engine/transmission perspective. Yeah I heard about those as well..fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad to see some good experiences with these cars. I really want new, but the deals are incredible on low mile used CPO cars right now. I imagine the story will be the same next year.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

2009 VR6 4motion with 63k miles. Only owned it for a year now as a CPO but have all service records from the first owner. All issues replaced under warranty but those include....

Parking Brake Error message - Needed new control module
New spark Plugs at 40K, then also replaced at 60k myself just so I was sure it was done
Wiper Blades
Front and rear rotors and pads
Sunroof needed removed and tracks cleaned/lubricated
Upgraded to the RCD510 and 9w7 bluetooth myself

Overall a great car with very little issues compared to my 2005.5 A4 2.0T quattro that I owned before. Very happy with my CC !!!


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've racked up 35k and its not 2 years old yet. This was my first VW and I was leery, having driven Honda's all my life. I opted for 100K extended warranty just in case. So far so good, had a squeak (easily fixed), cracked trunk trim (fixed, no questions asked) and I've got a cracked plastic trim piece between door and driver's seat...but I'm 280lbs so probably a stress test, haven't heard of anyone else having that issue. I expect they'll fix that, going in next week.

I've been following the articles about depreciation on these cars and agree its a buyers market right now, some very attractive deals. I'm about $5K underwater on my loan (less if I cancelled the remaining warranty).

If you can find a good deal, confirm the maintenance was done and car checks out, I wouldn't hesitate. Its a fun, great looking, good gas mileage, sporty car. I love the engine, the DSG and int/ext looks.

And at least you won't have the turbo/fuel pump fiasco to deal with that all the BMV 6cly are going through...that's a nightmare.

Good luck


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a '13 and racked on about 13k miles in the last 8 months. Mechanically, it has been very sound. 

The issues I had were:
1. Rear deck separating from back windscreen - Fixed under warranty

Due to dealer negligence, the techs working on the rear deck broke a clip on the rear seat bolster making it loose. I guess they assumed I wouldn't notice and just put it in place. - Fixed by dealership


2. Dash trim (silver trim) rattle

This has been my biggest complaint. The CC is seriously quiet on the highway... which can be unfortunate if you have an annoying rattle over every expansion joint. The first time I had this problem, the rattle/chattering was almost none stop. They said it was not reproducible but I refused to leave the dealership until they did something about it. They 'insulated' - aka put some foam tape in certain spots behind it. It relieved the constant rattle, but an intermittent one still existed. I brought it back for my 10k. Again, Not reproducible. I complained about it on the survey, they took my car for 4 days. Still not reproducible _enough_ ... :screwy: to find the source and have it fixed even though I told them it was coming from around the instrument cluster.

Needless to say, I used the trim removal tool they left in my car the first time and foam taped the entire trim around the instrument cluster which has worked. 

Basically, I am making the point that your ownership experience will only be as good as your dealership experience when it comes to servicing/maintaining/having warranty work performed. I have seen others on here have dealer problems that almost made them wish they never bought a VW. At this point, I am going to look into traveling a bit more out of my way and going to another dealer because I really don't think mine takes my problems seriously... either that or they are deaf to interior rattles. Other than these non-mechanical issues, it has been a reliable daily driver.

If I had to do it again, I love the CC but I think I would have splurged a bit more and picked up an A4 Premium Plus with a few options. The quattro and extra torque/HP and better build quality would have probably made for a more enjoyable driving experience. In a few years, that will most likely be the car in my driveway.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Im at 84k and still good


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> I shouda bought an Audi A4....but that would not be more reliable than a CC...just a more satisfying car to drive / own.
> 
> My 2010 CC 2.0T MT6, 51000 miles, has not had any real issues, other than :
> 1) Chassis creaks, ticks, and interior rattles
> ...


-1 x2 on my 09 cc (traded in for 2012)


----------



## RickGr44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought my '09 CC VR6 4Motion with 87,000 miles on it. After I bought it I found the service records and learned the previous owner did all the recommended service. I now have 95,000 miles on the car and I have had three different highly respected shops carefully look at it. All three claim it is in great condition and needs absolutely nothing. During the 8,000 miles I have owned the car I have sensed absolutely nothing wrong with it and I am looking forward to 250,000 to 300,000 miles. My '02 Passat made it to 250,000 before it started to fall apart. I feel like this car has much more in it.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Any of you higher mileage TSI owners have any concerns with the timing chain tensioner?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

CC'ed said:


> I shouda bought an Audi A4....but that would not be more reliable than a CC...just a more satisfying car to drive / own.
> 
> My 2010 CC 2.0T MT6, 51000 miles, has not had any real issues, other than :
> 1) Chassis creaks, ticks, and interior rattles
> ...


Knock on wood. Just crossed 70K on my 2010. 

Cracked trunk molding (will be replaced next summer)
New Battery this past year
Intake just went. Dealer did it at no cost due to the holidays (Yeah go figure)

Otherwise she has been awesome, definitely a keeper. Will tweak her some more next year. Much better on maintenance than my 545i had been, and almost as fun.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Check out True Delta:

http://www.truedelta.com/Volkswagen-CC/reliability-828


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

HunterRose said:


> Knock on wood. Just crossed 70K on my 2010.
> 
> Cracked truck (will be replaced next summer)
> New Battery this past year
> ...


Awesome dealer :thumbup: Which one do you go to? I go to Douglas and they have been great so far.
I heard VW is covering intake manifolds until 100k or so, since this is known issue. Maybe this is just a rumor

I got my info from this thread
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64670


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A1an said:


> Any of you higher mileage TSI owners have any concerns with the timing chain tensioner?


I will be doing mine soon, when I get some time....hopefully before the engine self-destructs !


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome dealer :thumbup: Which one do you go to? I go to Douglas and they have been great so far.
> I heard VW is covering intake manifolds until 100k or so, since this is known issue. Maybe this is just a rumor
> 
> I got my info from this thread
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64670


Union VW. I used to visit Douglas because they were the closest to my house. Union happens to be within walking distance to my job. I was equally shocked when they told me that, but I got the same impression that VW might be covering that due to a known issue. I will say Union has won me over.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

CC'ed said:


> I will be doing mine soon, when I get some time....hopefully before the engine self-destructs !


Is that a fairly straight forward DIY?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A1an said:


> Is that a fairly straight forward DIY?


It is not too bad, but it is a 3 or 4 hour job. There is a write-up on one of the GTI forums. You need to support the engine and remove the passenger side motor mount to get access to the chain cover. You need a special tool to hold the crank pulley so you can remove the center bolt, but the tool is not too expensive, and some have made one. A lift makes the job much easier to do, but I think some people have done it on ramps/jackstands. The parts (tensioner, chain-cover, gasket sealant, and bolts) are about $300 total.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah...very nice. It doesn't look too bad. There is also a $7 tool to put in place of the pulley before you yank the cover. Supposed to keep everything in place so you don't jump timing. Still makes me nervous though.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A1an said:


> Ah...very nice. It doesn't look too bad. There is also a $7 tool to put in place of the pulley before you yank the cover. Supposed to keep everything in place so you don't jump timing. Still makes me nervous though.


That "tool" is a flat washer, so when you pull off the crank pulley, you immediately need to put the bolt back on, with the washer, so that the toothed drive face of the crank gear is clamped in its original alignment. Somebody did the DIY, and did not perform this important step, and had his timing slip.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

*Not high mileage, but 2010*

2010 2.0T with 6spd manual with about 43K on the clock. Purchased brand new.

I guess as much as I like my CC, I feel like kicking myself from time to time for selling my 2000 1.8T 5spd Passat. That ATW motor was bulletproof, and when I sold the Passat it only had about 110K. If I'd have kept it, it would only have around 146K or so now.

So this is what the CC has required so far...


*TWO *intake manifolds (replaced under warranty)
Coil pack replaced (Covered under warranty, but had to fight for it)
Carbon Cleaning (Eventually covered under warranty, but had to fight for it as this is not covered. Also got a courtesy Passat to drive)
Replaced oil pan (either the dealer or quickie lube place stripped threads on plug and pan was dripping all over driveway)
Cracked black plastic piece on hood (covered under warranty)
Squeaky parcel shelf when new (noise went away by itself, so I didn't have to get that crazy welding done)
Battery replaced
Clutch is starting to have the dreaded cold-weather squeal (out of warranty so TSB wont help me)
Rear windows have always groaned weirdly when going up or down, since new. (We don't use them much for that reason.)
A/C stinks (like a dead bird my co-worker said recently) even though both the dealer and me have replaced the charcoal filter at proper intervals
OEM rear tires are bald on the inside edge even though rotated at proper intervals (but apparently 43K on these tires is outstanding)
Radio update per TSB I read about on Vortex (covered under warranty)


This seems like a long list, and it is, but out of pocket expenses have actually been minimal, since most of this was covered under 3Y/36K bumper to bumper warranty. Also, in 2010 VW gave 3 Yr free maintenance. Now that that is over, I go to my trusted independent VW mechanic and use my VAG-COM if anything comes up. Also, I need to remind myself that the Passat had it's share of warranty related fixes early on that seemed to sort everything out, and that over the course of 10 years of ownership, I put a good deal of work into the Passat to keep it in great shape. So, in that way, the CC has not been significantly worse so far. And we do intend to keep it for many more years if possible, so that should mean something I guess.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Not high mileage, but over 4 years old*

Once I got that trim piece near the trunk lid replaced under warranty and 3 rear light bulbs (not under warranty!!!) replaced, no major problems.

The dealer got rid of some of the creaks in the back and the battery had to be replaced after only 2 3/4 years (no more German batteries for me), but I am still very pleased with my 6spd CC.

Overall, the car is as tight as when new, but not as tight as the '03 Accord I traded in.


----------



## Jmhageman7 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have an 09 CC Luxury with 208k. I bought it with 135k from a single owner. The first owner put all highway miles on it since they put those 135k on in only about 3 years. 

I’ve put very little into it since I’ve owned it considering it’s mileage. 
Coolant temp sensor
Couple sets of tires (they cup bad on CC’s... I could use another set)
Spark plugs and coils at 170k
ECU for parking sensors (did it myself)
ECU for something else that was affecting the lights

Right now the thermostat is stuck open I think because the car runs cool. I don’t get much heat in the winter. 

At least one of my fuel injectors is going out too. Once in a while I get a mean feeling EPC light and need to key cycle and it goes away. 

Lots of rust... 2009’s had an issue I think. It lived in the Midwest for its whole life. 

I enjoyed it but I think I’m replacing it soon.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jmhageman7 said:


> I have an 09 CC Luxury with 208k. I bought it with 135k from a single owner. The first owner put all highway miles on it since they put those 135k on in only about 3 years.
> 
> Iâ€ve put very little into it since Iâ€ve owned it considering itâ€s mileage.
> Coolant temp sensor
> ...


I am assuming this is 2.0T engine?

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Jmhageman7 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah it’s a 2.0T


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

*No issue- but one*

141k Miles on my 2013 sport-
NO issues- just change my oil, DSG fluid,air and cabin filters- did change brakes at 95k but didn't need to- had over 1/2 life left-
ONLY issue with this car is the cupping- I am on my 6th pair of tires


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

domvert said:


> ONLY issue with this car is the cupping- I am on my 6th pair of tires


I'm not sure if you got a notice or know about it, but there's a class action suit going on for that
_(I received 2 of them, since I had two CC's before)_


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Avoid any VW/Audi with a 2.0TSI (or TFSI) whos engine was built before 2013. The engine build date is printed on the white decal, near the oil dipstick. The date is in the upper right corner, in euro format DD:MM:YY


----------



## Jmhageman7 (Dec 1, 2016)

CC'ed said:


> Avoid any VW/Audi with a 2.0TSI (or TFSI) whos engine was built before 2013. The engine build date is printed on the white decal, near the oil dipstick. The date is in the upper right corner, in euro format DD:MM:YY


Why exactly? Obviously mine with 206k is still going pretty strong. I’ve been real happy with it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jmhageman7 said:


> Yeah it’s a 2.0T


Thats it very very good for early 2.0T build

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## lijink2000 (May 14, 2015)

Jmhageman7 said:


> Why exactly? Obviously mine with 206k is still going pretty strong. I’ve been real happy with it.


I think he meant 2013 cars with engines built Before April 2012 that’s when they used new timing chain and pulley and new intake runner flaps to stop it from grenading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

No, I mean that you want a 2.0TSI (or TFSI) engine built after Jan 2013. The model year doesn't matter, only the engine build date, found on the decal on the engine.

The later production of the 2.0T has many improvements (tensioner, chain, PCV, injectors, HPFP, balance shaft bearings, Cam-bridge oil screens, waterpump, turbocharger, intake manifold, rear crankshaft seal, front timing cover and seal....)


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

2012 CC R-Line. Just flipped 100,000 miles this week. I've gotten the intake manifold, HPFP and water pump replaced under warranty. Had a transmission mount break this year. I'm stage 2, manual trans with a Clutchmaster FX350 clutch so maybe that had something to do with it. Also had my exterior door handle break, but otherwise it's been fairly issue free.


----------

